# Your 7 month old puppy?



## DbThor (Jul 7, 2013)

Hello! I'm just curious to see how tall and how much your pups weighed at 7 months. And maybe what their height/weight is now at maturity. My boy is 25 inches tall and weighs about 56 pounds. I'd just like to compare with some of your purebred pups since he is mixed with Australian Cattle Dog. Any feed back is very appreciated!  

Here's my boy now!


----------



## lindsay1126 (May 18, 2013)

My guy will be 5 months this wednesday is 53 lbs but he 3 lbs over the normal growth chart for his age. Sorry I cant get him to stand still long enough to measure his height. your guy is a very handsome guy, so don't stress his size.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Dexter weighed 71lbs and was 26 inches at exactly 7 months. He is 7 3/4 months and weights 73 lbs and still 26 inches. You will see that puppies may grow at a different rate.


----------



## DbThor (Jul 7, 2013)

Thank you for the feed back! I love his size, so I'm not too worried! Just curious.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

You have a very good looking boy by the way.


----------



## DbThor (Jul 7, 2013)

Thank you very much!! I have to agree


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Berlin is 7.5 months and just weighed him an hour ago, is at 80.2 lbs. Not sure how tall he is. Will go measure now...

...27.5 inches tall


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Alvin is just over 6 months and is 25" and about 60 pounds


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

My Berlin was 69lb when weighed last (a month ago) so about 13 months old. He is 25 inches tall. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

When Baron was 6months old he was 24.4 inches tall and weighed 55lbs,
At 8 months old he was 26 inches at the shoulder and 72lbs

Now at 11 months he's 28 inches tall, and weighs around 80lbs.

He seemed so small for ages, and then he just shot up overnight.

Hope this helps


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Ollie was somewhere in the 50lb range at 7 months, he is now 1 year and is 25' tall and 68lbs at his last weigh in. They can continue to put on weight and muscle up to 3 years of age so I'm guessing Ollie's final weight might be somewhere around 75lbs... Guess he's a bit of a light weight, he's PB and intact as well, lol.


----------



## Brinapayton (May 16, 2013)

Koen is 7.5 months 26 inches and 75 pounds. I'm pretty curious when he will stop growing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DbThor (Jul 7, 2013)

Wow, you all have some good sized pups!


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

A perfect size male IMHO should be 75-85 lbs. I'm a little dissapointed in the fact that berlin will likely be 95-100 lbs lean full grown

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

